# Help!  Nokia N70 on Vodafone Prepay - No Network Coverage



## serotoninsid (31 Dec 2009)

As the title says, I don't seem to have network coverage at all.  Cannot send or receive calls or txts.  I have tried powering down phone and restarting a number of times - but has not made any difference.  
Have also tried reseating sim card - also no difference.

Sometimes the phone shows no signal bars for reception, sometimes it shows full signal strength - but either way, 'no network coverage' message if i try to make a call.

Anyone got any suggestions??


----------



## Celtwytch (31 Dec 2009)

Perhaps it wasn't properly activated when it was purchased? It might be worth bringing it back to where it was bought, to make sure.  Or ring Vodafone and give them the phone's IMEI (you should be able to find that under the battery, or printed on the box it came in) and ask if they can see any reason why it won't work.

Alternatively, if you have access to another sim card that you know is working, try that in the phone. And try your sim in another phone, if you can. At least that way you might be able to establish whether it is the phone or the sim that's causing the problem.


----------



## serotoninsid (31 Dec 2009)

Celtwytch said:


> Perhaps it wasn't properly activated when it was purchased?  It might be worth bringing it back to where it was bought, to make sure.


Have been using it for 3 years on the same vodafone prepay network.


Celtwytch said:


> Or, if you have access to another sim card that you know is working, try that in the phone. And try your sim in another phone, if you can. At least that way you might be able to establish whether it is the phone or the sim that's causing the problem.


Will try this and see what happens.  Thanks.


----------



## Celtwytch (31 Dec 2009)

Sorry, I presumed it was a brand new phone.  If the sim card is a few years old too, it might be causing the problem - especially if it's not a 3G sim.  I found that older sims don't work too well with the newer phones.  Vodafone should be able to replace your sim for free.


----------



## Sue Ellen (31 Dec 2009)

Presumably nothing to do with the day that's in it.  Network busy already as a few friends have already sent their new year texts before network clogs up as in previous years.

Have you cleaned the inside when you took the SIM card out?  Because I carry mine in my pocket with lots of tissues I find that the dust clogs up the phone and screen.  Every now and again have to take it apart and blow the dust out of it.


----------



## ali (31 Dec 2009)

I'm not sure which area you're in but I had full coverage on my vodafone (bill pay) phone for the last 7 years and now I can't make or receive calls in my house. Have been on to Vodafone several times and they say it's "Temporary technical difficulties". Is it just your handset or is it a coverage issue?


----------



## serotoninsid (31 Dec 2009)

Thanks folks - got it sorted.  It was a ready to go sim - and apparently Vodafone set an expiry on these.  It was only after posting I remembered exact same thing had happened two years ago - around the same time.
Got a replacement sim - and all good now.


----------

